# coyote baiting ?



## bowkid56 (Jun 12, 2011)

ok so iv read most of the post but none answer my ? what do most of u baiters use to git them in and how long does it take and when do u do it and what time are u guys out watching it 
thanks guys

P.S. i am new to this site so please dont flame me thank you


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Bow...we would never flame a true hunter.

As for your question...this time of year baiting I have to say would be futile. Feel free to try but there is food everywhere...come winter, that is a differant story.

I have been known to pick up road kill...with a permit. Find a likely area near cover and place the kill there 25 yards or so. Then from a distant but not too far location sneak in and glass it. You might get lucky. I see you are from Ohio like me...but I am north and hunt further north by about 4 hours. Up there it gets cold...around 0 for a month or so. And the snow stays on. I like that, it makes glassing a little more easy.

Anyhow....baiting a station to work off of. Do not expect yotes to be standing around picking thier teeth, waiting for you to show up...you might get lucky and catch em laying around but I doubt it. I have yet to see that. However I have shown up and saw tracks everywhere...solid tracks. Night time visits I am guessing.

What I do is glass...sit for a bit at day break and then call. I have had luck that way. They seem to be laying in the area. Make your set so the sun is to your back in the morning and the wind into your face.

Good luck bow...remember get that permit ! Even if that road kill has been there for a week and looks gross...you can be ticketed without a permit.

Good luck...and shoot straight.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks man i know its not the right time of year but farmer got some coyotes and lots and located a area with pups and doesnt wont them hes worryed they will hurt us in deer hunting and the young cows , pigs hahaha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site bowkid56.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks youngdon


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

to PT bowkid56. Have you heard of using a frozen bait?


----------



## bowkid56 (Jun 12, 2011)

not really haha but how would they smell it or what


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have a look for member Brian Downs and find is posts which should talk about them, he also does a podcast on itunes if your on that called The Predator Talkcast which you can download and he talks about it on the very first one, the rest are good to!


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bowkid56 try some meat scraps from a local butcher shop and dry dog food then get some o'gromens (LDC) can get at www.fntpost.com or call them and tell them what you are doing and they will help you out , the LDC is a coyote lure that helps get them in to the bait site and eating , the dry dog food gets them hunting for the food to get a shot . Put a trail cam on the bait pile for dates and time when they are at the site. I would give a web site that would help you out but that mite be fround apond that's web site HELPED me out big time here in MI . In the winter time after the bait pile in up and running get some five gallon pale put meat scraps in with warm water gets the blood out of the meat it will make the coyotes WORK for the food !!!! If you won't the web site that will help you out send an email to me and I will send it to you . GOOD luck hope I helped you !!!!!!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i like to use dead cows, i use the tractor to put them out. my favourite spot is putting the bait down in the bottom of a ravine or a really low spot, that way you can approach the bait from the other side of the hill pop over and catch them flat footed. also when you shoot down on them they have a hard time judging where the danger is coming from.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Saskredneck,

You put me to shame. I thought I finally climbed the ******* ladder by getting an old chest freezer from my neighbor. My wife has no idea what's in it, but I already have the makings of two baits from two does I bow shot this Sept. Here you're using tractors and dead cows. I guess there's still room for me to grow...

RS, NattyB


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i have 5 large chest freezers in my yard, 2 for the house which is for food, 1 for hides, and 2 for baits. im very fortunate to have an understanding wife. when the temp gets below -25 celcius the coyotes eat alot. once the ground freezes i basically hunt all winter, just have to feed the cows and small chores.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Saskredneck,

You should rent a room...bet you could book it all winter long with ******** from the lower 48. Course your wife might not be that understanding. Hope your winter hunts go well.

RS, NattyB


----------



## Tubby (Sep 26, 2012)

Coyotes are opportunistic eaters. Winter works better when food is more scarce, but I hunt coyotes all year and have baited all year. Pretty much anything dead, they will eat. Take the scraps from your bird hunts, small game hunts, etc and set them out. If you have a local butcher, offer to take the carcass off his hands for coyote bait and you'll usually get this for free.

Place it where you can see the coyotes coming toward it. Kill them on the way to the bait if you can.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

It's too bad sask doesn't allow non resident coyote hunting. I could use some
Help.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

...So fake ID's and a short primer in Canada-speak is out? ...Just kidding guys. Joke. ...Just jokin' on the internet with my foreign and domestic ******* buddies. That is a bummer. Let us know if you get low on ammo. If it's legal we'll send you some. RS, NattyB


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Sask is a big place and I'm real good friends with the CO 's. anybody wants to come shoot is welcome. We just won't tell anyone. Out of sight. Out of mind


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ya butcher shop for scraps and in the summer time use dry dog food then they have to look for it and you can shoot them ! In the winter put the meat scraps in a pale with worm water and then freeze that in the pale then after it's frozen then put that at your bait site thats another method I have been reading !!. GOOD LUCK


----------

